# شركة بتروجيت



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شركة بتروجيت تطلب مهندسين 
فاذا سمحتم عايزين الفاكس الخاص بها وكذلك باقي فاكسات شركات البترول
جعله الله < سبحانه وتعالى > في ميزان حسناتكم

شكراً ..


----------



## emadchemeng (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*للحصول على اى عناوين او فاكسات من الموقع*

<P><A href="http://www.egyptyellowpages.com.eg/">http://www.egyptyellowpages.com.eg/</A></P>
<P>الموقع ده انشاء الله هيعرفك كل حاجه عن الشركات</P>


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااال يا بطل ,انت عشمتنا وبس ولا اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## emadchemeng (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما بعد
www.yellowpages.com.eg


----------



## emadchemeng (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

خذ يا باشمهندس الاتصال بالشركه من الموقع
*بتروجيت*


ش جوزيف تيتو, مصر الجديدة, القاهرة.
*تليفون:* 02 6230811 - 02 6230740*الشركة تقع تحت تصنيفات:*




بترول وخدمات داخل البحر شركات 
*بتروجيت*


كم طريق اسكندرية القاهرة, مرغم, الاسكندرية.
*تليفون:* 03 2020095*الشركة تقع تحت تصنيفات:*



بترول وخدمات داخل البحر شركات 
*بتروجيت*


طريق مرور القطامية, القطامية, القاهرة.
*تليفون:* 02 7588336*الشركة تقع تحت تصنيفات:*



بترول وخدمات داخل البحر شركات


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل ده كلام جميل لكن مفيش فاكسات ها نعمل ايه بالتليفونات والعناوين


----------



## emadchemeng (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ممكن سيدتك تتصل بالتليفون وتسأل عن فاكس الشركه............. بسيطه


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## دأحمدالهادي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بشرى سارة*

بتروجيت عاوزه ناس مهندسين جميع الاقسام خصوصا كهربا وميكانيكا 
وابعتلوا السى فى بتاعتكم على فاكس 6230788 
او على ص ب 2048 حريه هليوبليس شركة المشروعات البتروليه والاستشارات الفنيه
عناوين شركات البترول في مصر للباحثين عن العمل :
http://university.arabsbook.com/forum67/thread32013.html


----------



## الكيـــماوي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم .ز

ودمتم ،،


----------



## هالة محمد محمود (2 مايو 2009)

انا عايزة اسال سؤال والى يعرف الجواب يجاوب على 
انا تقدمت للامتحان فى شركة بتروجيت بناءاعلى جواب من وزارة البترول بالتعيين والافادة ولكنى لم اجاوب على امتحان التخصص كويس ومش عارفة ادا كان سوف يؤثر على التعيين ولا لأ ؟


----------



## احمدمانو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmezosmr (23 فبراير 2010)

لكل مجتهد نصيب وان شاء الله نلاقى حاجة تكون بجد صحيحة وتكون فرصة عمل كويسة


----------



## engmezosmr (23 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج خريج 2009وابحث عن العمل حاليا فكيف يكون الاتصال بشركة بتروجيت.... ارجو الرد


----------



## بتروجيت (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مفيش اى تعيينات دلوقتى؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Engineer Shams (29 سبتمبر 2011)

موفقيين


----------



## بتروجيت (31 ديسمبر 2011)

_*مفيش اى اخبار جديده عن التعيينات فى بتروجيت؟؟؟؟*_


----------



## بتروجيت (19 يناير 2012)

ولا جديده ولا قديمه


----------



## بتروجيت (8 مارس 2012)

*ياريت يا جماعه اللى عمل مقابله فى بتروجيت يقولى ايه نظام المقابله ؟ ضروووووووووورى
*​


----------

